# Securing cooler?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Without putting holes in the deck for hold downs or running a ratchet strap around the hull I don’t think there is a way short of having your 300# buddy sit on it to keep it from moving. 
I use Yeti hold downs but the Kenedy ones are great too, had them on my last boat.


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Smack, I’m new to all of this but we fish the same area so I trust your advice! Thanks for chiming in


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Without putting holes in the deck for hold downs or running a ratchet strap around the hull I don’t think there is a way short of having your 300# buddy sit on it to keep it from moving.
> I use Yeti hold downs but the Kenedy ones are great too, had them on my last boat.


 Do the yeti hold downs require drilling?


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Mine did but they are in the front deck.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Texasproud11 said:


> Do the yeti hold downs require drilling?


Not recommending this but I stuck some down with Six10. I've never had to test it's durability but it hasn't come off yet. Or you can bond a little piece of material to the floor the hold the screws for the tie down.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Put it in the truck


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

That's a big cooler for a lt 10 I would look into a 45 unless you already have the 65. Remember the bigger the cooler the more weight.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> That's a big cooler for a lt 10 I would look into a 45 unless you already have the 65. Remember the bigger the cooler the more weight.


Excellent point. I just added a casting platform in place of a yeti 35 due to a) yeti is heavy and b) it’s a pain to move back and forth. That does sound like a big cooler for that boat.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Texasproud11 said:


> I’ll be using a 65qt yeti style cooler as my center seat on the LT 10. What’s the most common way people secure them to the boat without a grab bar and putting holes in it?


Are you sure you need a tie down? I doubt it would come out of the boat unless you capsize and then it might be good to grab onto for flotation...


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Matts said:


> Excellent point. I just added a casting platform in place of a yeti 35 due to a) yeti is heavy and b) it’s a pain to move back and forth. That does sound like a big cooler for that boat.


The reason for a cooler in the middle is because I figured I could pull it out for days of fly fishing, moving gear, or trying to duck hunt out of it. I've heard a lot of people saying to avoid the center box??? I could definitely see how a smaller cooler could be the way to go though.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Put more beer in it.

That said my 75 doesn’t bounce around hard at all on the two skiff’s I have used it on as long as they are some drinks in it. The 45 will move around some of its rough.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

texasag07 said:


> Put more beer in it.
> 
> That said my 75 doesn’t bounce around hard at all on the two skiff’s I have used it on as long as they are some drinks in it. The 45 will move around some of its rough.


Those empty aluminum cans don’t weight down the cooler enough at the end of the day.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

This is a pic of a Coleman. Why mount it? Tow it behind the boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> View attachment 55544
> This is a pic of a Coleman. Why mount it? Tow it behind the boat.


Sucker needs a 15hp kicker


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Don't underestimate the power of 1.5" wide velcro strips. Two of those the length of the cooler will keep it pretty secure. You could always try it and the good thing is that they are easily removed with a little Goo Gone if it doesn't work or you want to mount the cooler somewhere else in the boat.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Our Rtic 45 sits in the boat without tie downs and we run through some nasty water on occasion. Ours doesn't move an inch.


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thats good to know!


----------

